# What's the name of this piece by Mozart?



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'd like to know the real title of this:
http://www.goear.com/listen/3a34366/no-need-to-wait-madeline-bell

It's a pop song titled "No need to wait", but it's based in an actual musical piece by Mozart. Does anyone know the title of the actual work by Mozart?

Thank you!
Samm


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

_Deh vieni, non tardar_ from Marriage of Figaro


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

